
EU tax probe will not affect Apple's operation in Cork – Tim Cook - mywacaday
http://www.rte.ie/news/2015/1111/741064-apple-jobs-cork/
======
munchor
I think this is a great move to fight the lack of efficacy of the H1B visa
program[1]. If Apple can't bring everyone they'd like to America, the only
obvious option is to employ more people in Europe. Unfortunately, due to how
the H1B lottery, this is what big tech companies have to start doing -
expanding their offices in Europe. This way they might even get some of the
people they want with the L1 visa.

However, it's a shame that the H1B lottery is as it is, because startups have
a really hard time hiring people. It would help startups to grow if it were
easier to hire people from outside the US. As an European programmer trying to
go to the US, I really hope that the US government gets rid of the lottery
system.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10539100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10539100)

~~~
Kurtz79
I really wish more companies would follow suit (and not only in Ireland),
including design and development roles in the equation.

Behemots like Apple have the money and infrastructure to make it irrelevant
where offices are located, and in Europe (even considering that Europe is not
a monolithic entity) there is a potential pool of talent larger than the US.

Where I live (Madrid) salaries for engineering jobs are a fraction of what
they are in US, every multinational has a presence here, but most local jobs
are sales or retail.

~~~
mcginleyr1
Interestingly I know a lot of descendants of the Irish Diaspora are starting
to take interest in returning work to Ireland.
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-north-west-ireland-our-
ga...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-north-west-ireland-our-game-
development-ron-mccandless?trk=prof-post) is just one example, there's more
when you look at things like the Irish American Business Chamber & Network (
[http://iabcn.org/](http://iabcn.org/) ). Curious to see what happens over my
lifetime.

------
lps41
Doesn't Apple maintain their incorporation in Ireland so that they don't have
to pay taxes? I remember a year or two back that Ireland began questioning
Apple's tax status.

I wonder if Apple agreed to hire workers in Ireland in exchange for keeping
their tax status in Ireland.

~~~
godzillabrennus
My understanding is that the foreign entity that acts as the haven has to be a
legitimate business entity. This hiring binge aligns well with keeping that
facade up.

~~~
sjwright
Obviously Apple picked Ireland for tax reasons, but 5,000 employees is a
remarkably thick facade. Compare that to 16,000 people in Cupertino — I'm
pretty sure that makes Ireland Apple's largest pool of office employees
outside of their HQ.

~~~
natrius
Apple's Austin campus will employ about 7000 people.

[http://www.techtimes.com/articles/82805/20150909/apples-
aust...](http://www.techtimes.com/articles/82805/20150909/apples-austin-
campus-for-7-000-employees-nears-completion.htm)

~~~
de_Selby
>will

------
andyjohnson0
Hollyhill is where Apple runs its dubious EU tax arrangements - which the
European Commission says amount to illegal tax avoidance [1][2].

[1] [http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-defends-irish-tax-
arrang...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-defends-irish-tax-
arrangement-2014-9?r=US&IR=T)

[2] [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/sep/29/ireland-
defends...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/sep/29/ireland-defends-tax-
dealings-with-apple)

~~~
yrro
> illegal tax avoidance

Otherwise known as tax evasion?

~~~
davidandgoliath
No, tax avoidance. Tax evasion is illegal, this on the other hand, isn’t.

~~~
triplesec
to be fair, you can't really say that something that has been called 'illegal
tax avoidance' is not illegal, unless you are bringing a counter argument. The
evidence is in the very same word.

------
rashthedude
Announce my friends...Announce.

~~~
tychuz
He was writing in irish.

~~~
bbrazil
As an Irishman, both announces and announce sound fine to me.

~~~
irish_lad
As a fellow Irishman, he's referring to the misspelling at the top of this
submission :)

~~~
dang
The submitted title was "Apple Annonce 1000 New Irish Jobs", but it shouldn't
have been editorialized in the first place, so we've changed it to the article
title.

------
drcross
No amount of money is going to make me relocate to Cork from Dublin, I think a
lot are going to be in the same boat.

------
dataker
Funny parallel with this thread from yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10539100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10539100)

Despite what the 'Valley evangelists' will say(e.g., Thiel, Andreessen,...),
innovation can happen anywhere in the world.

~~~
mhd
Erm, it's been a while since I worked there, but Apple's Cork facilities isn't
where innovation is happening. Assembly, distribution and customer support.

It's the equivalent of an Amazon warehouse in that regard...

------
Overtonwindow
Since 1980? That seems suspect considering incorporation in 77' and public in
80'. I am surprised they would have a corporate presence in Ireland so soon.

------
wiredfool
If only they would allocate a few of those jobs to an Apple store in Dublin.

~~~
arboroia
Having no Apple store in the republic has always been a bit of a pain! I've
had to travel to Belfast to get some things sorted at the store there.

------
donohoe
Energy.

Does any know more about Apples investment in energy as mentioned in this?

------
rdlecler1
Wanted: financial engineers to help with tax dodging...

------
yitchelle
Interesting pictures of Tim Cook shaking hands in a suite and tie. Is this the
start of corporatisation of Apple? BTW, this is great news for Cork.

